# Need help finding an JD E11 Mini Candelabra bulb in LED.



## s-one

Hi all, Great forum! I've been looking around and search the net for a JD E11 Mini Candelabra LED bulb but not having any luck. Is there no such thing? It's for a low profile ceiling fan light that dimmable. Thanks kindly.


----------



## FRITZHID

IDK about dimmable, but i've seen plenty of LED candelabra bulbs at HD, WM, Manards, Ace, ect....


----------



## s-one

Yea me too, but the key is "mini". Apparently these are the smaller candelabra bulbs. Thanks for your response though.


----------



## FRITZHID

well i've seen them in both standard and mini sized bases'. is there something else special about the ones you're looking for?


----------



## s-one

Hey thanks for the response. Can you provide me a link to a mini led jd e11 bulb? I can't seem to find any online. I went to HD and they didn't have any. Thanks.


----------



## wtanaka

I am looking for this too. I was able to find a 20 watt halogen (compared to the more common 50-100 watt ones):

http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/62919/SATCO-S4486.html

but I haven't yet found an LED.


----------



## s-one

Thank you much wtanaka! Not sure if an LED version exists but 20 watts definitely beats the 100 watts that I have.


----------



## bitkahuna

s-one did you ever find a dimmabel led e11 type? thanks.


----------



## s-one

bitkahuna said:


> s-one did you ever find a dimmabel led e11 type? thanks.



Unfortunately I have not. They just don't make them in a "mini". The mini gives me the clearance it needs to fit in a ceiling fan.. in fact I was just about to purchase another ceiling fan and realize it uses the same type of halogen bulb.. so now I'm looking for a different ceiling fan for another room.


----------



## LightBeualb

Two years later... *NEW E11 White/Warm bulb 80LED 3014SMD 110V/220V Dimmable Light Silicone Crystal*

search for it on ebay.
it's a bit dim for my taste (replacing 40w halogens)


----------

